# Snapshots in Kecskemét AFB



## Monox (Dec 28, 2008)

Picture from the 2008 year:


----------



## Monox (Nov 20, 2009)

Archive photo on the 80's years:


----------



## A4K (Nov 20, 2009)

...És egy Ural 4320-os! Jó képek Monox.


----------



## Monox (Dec 3, 2009)

*The Gripens:*



 



*L-39 Albatros:*



 



*The pictures of a landing:*



 

 

 




*Few new pictures:*


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 3, 2009)

MiG-29s smoke like a whore.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 3, 2009)

LMAO


Matt, have you ever considered writing for Hallmark cards????


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 3, 2009)

What, $3.50USD for that Halmark wisdom? Phooey. My random neuron firings are worth exactly what you pay for them. Nada.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 3, 2009)

It's still funny!!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 4, 2009)

With all your newfound photoshop skills Aaron you should be able to mock up a greeting card with Matt's pearls of wisdom. 


Wheels


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 4, 2009)

Great shots Monox!!! Keep up the great work!! Oh, and WC, my photoshop skills need a lot of work but it would be funny wouldn't it?


----------



## Monox (Jan 5, 2010)

I would like to show you some pictures of the place in Kecskemét AFB, where dozens of the extraction techniques are available, but most of the MiG-29 aircraft. The former 28 aircraft crashed 3, 4 are currently active, while the remaining 21 are shown on the map at the fate awaiting reclamation.



 

 

 

 



These various types of aircraft at the airport are, or were at some point.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 7, 2010)

Very cool material Monox!!! Thank you very much for sharing!


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 7, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> MiG-29s smoke like a whore.




LOL... you should be a poet!


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 7, 2010)

Awesome photos!... thanks for the post!


----------



## A4K (Jan 15, 2010)

Jó képek barátom! Boldog új évet is!


----------



## Monox (Nov 16, 2010)

This year, more than once had the pleasure to walk in Kecskemét. On these occasions, made these pictures:


----------



## Monox (Dec 27, 2010)

Few photos from Kecskemét and Szolnok.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice shots, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Monox (Mar 12, 2011)

Few photos from Kecskemét and the MiG-29.....


----------



## Monox (Apr 14, 2011)

Two pictures in a very nice era...


----------

